# large Circuit boards with chips and pins



## goldgee35 (Dec 16, 2017)

Lot of 14 CNC / PLC Circuit Boards - Allen Bradley , ADDs

https://www.ebay.com/itm/253304055860?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 16, 2017)

$700 for 14 circuit boards. Someone is optimistic. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Dec 16, 2017)

Yeah but the item description is showing them as working boards Goran. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 16, 2017)

As it was referenced here I just assumed it was for gold refining, but I see now that it is as a working board set in a proper group.

Then I think this post is quite off topic.

Just as I'm not advertising my auction here,
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112685423250?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
... oops, I just did. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Dec 16, 2017)

Someone is optimistic....

HAha


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 16, 2017)

I might be optimistic, but now and then I do sell a card... :wink: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112602522418

When an auction doesn't sell the first time I lower the price and run it again. Eventually I find a buyer on most of my stuff.

Göran


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 17, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> I might be optimistic, but now and then I do sell a card... :wink:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112602522418
> 
> When an auction doesn't sell the first time I lower the price and run it again. Eventually I find a buyer on most of my stuff.
> ...



There's only one sucker born per minute...sometimes you have to be patient to give them time to find what they've been looking for.

There's a home out there for most of this stuff, it's just a question of whether or not it is worthwhile trying to find it.

I know a guy that only sells at the top price. 120% of average list price, not even average sell price. But...it works for him.

Granted, he's got 4,000 items listed, but, he's happy sitting in his warehouse waiting for those guys.

I used to have an oooold pre-USB computer with Allen Bradley rslogic on it. I would have paid pretty good money for a replacement video card if I needed it. A new license of rslogic was much much more. I finally upgraded to a less expensive plc system as Allen Bradley was just too expensive for me.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmy49098 (Oct 26, 2018)

There is a on line auction house in Grand Rapids, MI that gets good money for some Allen Bradley boards. I can not tell you anything about this companies boards, I'm a retire computer tech that worked on computer and setting things up for computers. Auction house name in Repocast with several locations in Michigan, USA. I hope this helped or gave you a different place to move your boards.

Bob


----------

